# Old roof tiles



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd like to cast a question to all here.
I've got a number of spare roof tiles since clearing the land around my place in Tarragona. In all, around 250 really old original ones, around 200 new but weathered, and about 120 brand new ones. They are all of the curved style and was wondering if anyone could give an estimate of a value on them? I'm not out there much at the moment, but want to clear them reasonably soon. Just a ballpark figure would be appreciated- I doubt they're worth much.
Thanks, Tony


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It's been a while since I have had anything to do with this but I seem to remember that brand new tiles (styled to look old) are about 30c from the ferreteria, the others are worth about 60 - 70 cents but must be clean and in good condition - no missing corners and so on.


----------



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for that- close to what I thought. Much appreciated.


----------

